# UFC 67: All or Nothing Discussion Thread



## adminmma (Apr 10, 2006)

*UFC 67: All or Nothing*
Date: 2/3/2007
Event Type: UFC Pay Per View
Location: Mandalay Bay Events Center (Las Vegas, Nevada)​
----------

*Fight Card*

Anderson Silva vs. Travis Lutter
Mirko Cro Cop vs. Eddie Sanchez
Quinton Jackson vs. Marvin Eastman
Roger Huerta vs. John Halverson
Scott Smith vs. Patrick Cote

Ryoto Machida vs. Sam Hoger
Tyson Griffin vs. Frank Edgar
Jorge Rivera vs. Terry Martin
Dustin Hazelett vs. Diego Saraiva


----------



## AfterShock (Jan 1, 2007)

This is a pretty good PPV card so far, I mean add a couple preliminary fights and were good for about an average Pay-Per-View. But come on, in my opinion Matt Serra, and Travis Lutter are great fighters, and wonderful competators but I dont see them in any way ready to fight either Georges “Rush” St. Pierre or Anderson “The Spider” Silva. Even if either of TUF winners, win the title, it won't seem like the most important things that happened at UFC 67. Mirko Cro Cop, and Rampage Jackson will be remembered for fighting that night. I would like to see them add a nice Heavyweight contender fight, or maybe Diego Sanchez.


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

This will be a night of very predictable and lopsided fights but a very solid and exciting PPV none the less.


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

I cannot wait to watch UFC 67, it is going to be sick.

Even if it is suppose to be one-sided, anything can happen. An upset would make things all the more interesting.


----------



## murrayjb (Oct 17, 2006)

Take GSP off that list


----------



## uoolokpa (Oct 15, 2006)

It sucks GSP is not going to fight because I was really hoping to see him defend his title.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Fight card updated.


----------



## Zender (Dec 15, 2006)

GSP's fight doesn't really hold that much interest for me anyway. I like Serra but in no way is he in GSP's league, a bit of a formality of a title defense for him really.


----------



## esv (Oct 4, 2006)

its to bad that GSP isnt fighting anymore, this makes the card that much worse. I am however still excited about Silva, Rampage and cro cop fighting. Unfortunatly for the GSP fight i doubt they will be able to replace it with something equally as interesting.


----------



## smellyh (Oct 16, 2006)

I am a big fan of GSP (Even if he is french 

But does anyone else feel that he might have an injury riddled career? this time it's his knee, before his groin... I am just wondering if it is the start of a trend, and if he won't live up to his full potential.

I Have seen it in other sports where there was someone with amaizing talant and they could not stay healthy (IE Travis Pastrana, Motocross)


----------



## Cutter (Jan 3, 2007)

Too bad that St.Pierre can't fight, that could have been a good one...

And as far as the debut of CroCop goes:

Thank you, Mr. Sanchez...GOOD NIGHT!! (1 Round KO)


----------



## GDAWG (Dec 27, 2006)

This card sounds like a solid and fun card. The UFC debuts of Cro Cop and Rampage will be interesting and I cannot wait for their UFC Debuts.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

smellyh said:


> I am a big fan of GSP (Even if he is french


He's not really French.. he's just from a part of Canada that speaks French.


----------



## DanMMAFan (Apr 13, 2006)

*Predictions*

*Mirko Cro Cop vs. Eddie Sanchez*

_-Cro Cop via Knock Out 1:24 in ROUND 1_

*Anderson Silva vs. Travis Lutter*

_-Anderson Silva via Knock Out 4:48 in ROUND 1_

*Quinton Jackson vs. Marvin Eastman*

_-Quinton Jackson via Technical Knock Out :53 in ROUND 2_

*Tyson Griffin vs. Frank Edgar*

_-Tyson Griffin via Submission 1:52 in ROUND 1_

*Melvin Guillard vs. Dustin Hazelett*

_-Melvin Guillard via Technical Knock Out 4:04 in ROUND 1_

*Scott Smith vs. Patrick Cote*

_-Scott Smith via Knock Out 2:05 in ROUND 3_

*Sam Hoger vs. TBA*

_Doesn't have an opponent yet!_


----------



## esv (Oct 4, 2006)

grappleowns said:


> Doesnt any one wanna talk about the main event?! geez i wanna hear what u all think will happen


I think that anderson will win by knockout, however travis has a chance if he gets it to the ground. silva's takedown defence is not the best but travis has slow ass takedowns.


----------



## BigE (Oct 14, 2006)

Cro Cop, Silva, Jackson, Griffin, Guillard? I like.


----------



## khaldun007 (Oct 15, 2006)

Mirko Cro Cop vs. Eddie Sanchez
Anderson Silva vs. Travis Lutter
Quinton Jackson vs. Marvin Eastman
Ryoto Machida vs. Sam Hoger
Tyson Griffin vs. Frank Edgar
Melvin Guillard vs. Dustin Hazelett
Scott Smith vs. Patrick Cote

poor gsp always getting injured. he needs to modify his training i think. 
here are my predictions:
Cro Cop
anderson silva
Rampage
Sam Hoger
Tyson Griffin
Melvin Guillard
Patrick Cote (c'mon he's canadian and his first fight was against tito ortiz)

I wish gsp was fighting so the next one in montreal could come sooner. It does seem like just a formality as long as he doesn't get TOO overconfident, serra is just not in his league. hes a fantastic jj guy and i like him a lot, but his takedowns aren't explosive, which is the only way to take a guy like gsp down. his stand up is nonexistent. sigh.


----------



## leew11k (Nov 19, 2006)

poor gsp always getting injured. he needs to modify his training i think. 
here are my predictions:
Cro Cop
anderson silva
Rampage
Sam Hoger
Tyson Griffin
Melvin Guillard
Patrick Cote (c'mon he's canadian and his first fight was against tito ortiz)

agree with your predictions apart from machida he is going to destroy hoger


----------



## Zender (Dec 15, 2006)

Why do people keep saying GSP is always being injured. As far as I'm aware he's only had this injury and the one that kept him from the rematch with Hughes. Is there more I don't know about? 2 injuries in a career thats taken him to the belt can't be too bad surely, am I wrong?


----------



## anton (Oct 15, 2006)

I cannot wait for this card. just WOW.

it's a shame GSP cant fight...that would've made this that much better.


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

I just thought of this, but does anyone else think its gonna be really weird hearing Bruce Buffer saying Cro Cops name and not some Japanese guy?


----------



## Hollywood6655 (Jan 7, 2007)

Melvins Rise at 155.....if he wins...people will really start to realize he is a true contender at 155


----------



## libertywrestler (Sep 24, 2006)

yeah melvin is definitly a top contender at 155 but i don't know if he'll be able to take sherk


----------



## allthat (Dec 31, 2006)

smellyh said:


> I am a big fan of GSP (Even if he is french
> 
> But does anyone else feel that he might have an injury riddled career? this time it's his knee, before his groin... I am just wondering if it is the start of a trend, and if he won't live up to his full potential.
> 
> I Have seen it in other sports where there was someone with amaizing talant and they could not stay healthy (IE Travis Pastrana, Motocross)


exactly!!!


----------



## hornet (Oct 15, 2006)

Zender said:


> Why do people keep saying GSP is always being injured. As far as I'm aware he's only had this injury and the one that kept him from the rematch with Hughes. Is there more I don't know about? 2 injuries in a career thats taken him to the belt can't be too bad surely, am I wrong?


I'm pretty sure you're right, at least he said that the groin injury was his first. I don't think it's a matter of him being physically injury prone. Rather, I can see him as the type who pushes himself a little too hard and that may be why he has gotten a couple injuries lately. Just speculation though


----------



## TheJame (Sep 3, 2006)

Yeah, what's all of this shit about GSP becoming injury prone? Accidents happen, girls. The match with Serra is gonna happen eventually, and GSP is still gonna beat that ass.

Mirko Cro Cop vs. Eddie Sanchez - Mirko Cro Cop
Anderson Silva vs. Travis Lutter - Travis Lutter
Quinton Jackson vs. Marvin Eastman - Quinton Jackson 
Ryoto Machida vs. Sam Hoger - Ryota Machida
Tyson Griffin vs. Frank Edgar - Tyson Griffin
Melvin Guillard vs. Dustin Hazelett - Melvis Guillard
Scott Smith vs. Patrick Cote - Scott Smith


----------



## anton (Oct 15, 2006)

looking forward to seeing tyson griffin again too...


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

TheJame said:


> Yeah, what's all of this shit about GSP becoming injury prone? Accidents happen, girls. The match with Serra is gonna happen eventually, and GSP is still gonna beat that ass.
> 
> Mirko Cro Cop vs. Eddie Sanchez - Mirko Cro Cop
> Anderson Silva vs. Travis Lutter - Travis Lutter
> ...


i agree with everything except lutter and silva.. i think anderson will own travis lutter.. mainly the fact his ground game is A+ just like Lutter but anderson silva has a A++ stand up while lutter has a C-


----------



## TheJame (Sep 3, 2006)

I can respect that, and I know a lot of people will disagree with me on that one. I, however, am pulling for the big upset. So yeah, that's cool. Everyone has their opinions, ya know.


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

TheJame said:


> I can respect that, and I know a lot of people will disagree with me on that one. I, however, am pulling for the big upset. So yeah, that's cool. Everyone has their opinions, ya know.


no doubt.. ui understand that part.. thats why i wasnt such a ****head about it


----------



## TheJame (Sep 3, 2006)

Well good, because then I'd have to be busting out some beatdowns.


----------



## SuzukS (Nov 11, 2006)

UFC 67 looks quite good, but it will be a very predictable night.


----------



## crazyeyezkilla (Jan 11, 2007)

*great card*

Great card but with all the hype of the pride fighters entering the octagon it would be kinda funny to see them getted their asses kicked,I mean they're are all fighting for the ufc,but in the back of everyone's mind it's still pride vs ufc.slim chance of that happening though.


----------



## libertywrestler (Sep 24, 2006)

yeah that would be hilarious if the pride guys lost, the crocop nuthuggers would go crazy, and there's alot of those


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

crazyeyezkilla said:


> Great card but with all the hype of the pride fighters entering the octagon it would be kinda funny to see them getted their asses kicked,I mean they're are all fighting for the ufc,but in the back of everyone's mind it's still pride vs ufc.slim chance of that happening though.


Yeah, fighters leave their organization and get pummled. I thought that only happened to UFC fighters?

Liddell
Randleman
Royce Gracie

That's just three. Guess where they lost... PRIDE.


----------



## crazyeyezkilla (Jan 11, 2007)

IronMan said:


> Yeah, fighters leave their organization and get pummled. I thought that only happened to UFC fighters?
> 
> Liddell
> Randleman
> ...


That was a hypothetical comment,besides I hardly call Liddell's ONE loss in pride a Pummelling,Gracie returned and got smeared,and Randleman was losing before he went to pride.It's not like these fighters went to pride and then returned to the ufc with their tail between their legs because they couldn't hang.Anyway we've seen ufc'ers go to pride, it will be interesting to see some top notch pride guys in the octagon


----------



## astash (Oct 31, 2006)

smellyh said:


> I am a big fan of GSP (Even if he is french
> 
> But does anyone else feel that he might have an injury riddled career? this time it's his knee, before his groin... I am just wondering if it is the start of a trend, and if he won't live up to his full potential.
> 
> I Have seen it in other sports where there was someone with amaizing talant and they could not stay healthy (IE Travis Pastrana, Motocross)


I've seen idiots like you around MMA a lot, however, MMA fans have the reputation of being idiots. Before you make statements like the one above, be careful. GSP is French Canadian. I hope you don't make the same mistake with anyone with a French accent (dozens of countries speak French).

Matt Hughes was similarly ignorant in statements he made about Canadian fighters, so I guess the problem does not lie with fans solely. Although everyone is entitled to their own opinion, ignorant or racist comments should be dealt with appropriately. Voice your opinions with intelligence and with concise points to avoid misinterpretation. Any more posts like this and well..you'll get a spinning back fist.


----------



## Jagged (Jan 14, 2007)

Hmm im pulling for Lutter in the main event.... I know that Silva is a blackbelt in BJJ, but Lutter is world class with multiple BJJ titles ans super sick submission skills and an improving GnP. If Lutter can get this fight to the ground (not likly) I believe he has a great chance. I cant wait to see the odds before the fight.... More than likly Silva will knock out Lutter early....


----------



## Jocka (Oct 15, 2006)

Lol actually i am from the same part of canada as him and he is not french hes quebecois lol


----------



## TheJame (Sep 3, 2006)

astash said:


> I've seen idiots like you around MMA a lot, however, MMA fans have the reputation of being idiots. Before you make statements like the one above, be careful. GSP is French Canadian. I hope you don't make the same mistake with anyone with a French accent (dozens of countries speak French).
> 
> Matt Hughes was similarly ignorant in statements he made about Canadian fighters, so I guess the problem does not lie with fans solely. Although everyone is entitled to their own opinion, ignorant or racist comments should be dealt with appropriately. Voice your opinions with intelligence and with concise points to avoid misinterpretation. Any more posts like this and well..you'll get a spinning back fist.


Dude. It's a small mistake. Quit jumping all over his ass just for the sake of doing it. You're the one that looks stupid.


----------



## awake (Nov 5, 2006)

I'm hearing rumours that this UFC PPV is going to be in HDTV format? Correct me if I'm wrong. And by the way, where's the best place to get PPV if you live in Northern Europe?


----------



## Zender (Dec 15, 2006)

TheJame said:


> Dude. It's a small mistake. Quit jumping all over his ass just for the sake of doing it. You're the one that looks stupid.


Agreed. Even if it was said as a joke, just calm down to a panic. These politically correct people are just going too far. Soon they won't like laughing as it may offend depressed people!:dunno: There will always be jokes about the french, english, irish, scottish, canadian and wherever else you can think of for that matter so just give it a break!


----------



## Bush (Jul 28, 2006)

I think this card just makes for some good suprises. Even though they maybe one sided not every fight can go the way people are thinking. As for the main event yes Lutter is great on the ground and has improved on his G'n'P but I can see this fight ending with a Silva KO in the first round. I predict Lutter will keep trying to shoot for the takedown and Silva will work him out and time a well placed knee straight into the forehead of Lutter as he goes in for the takedown!


----------



## shawnesty23 (May 31, 2006)

is this ppv really 6.99?


----------



## TheJame (Sep 3, 2006)

No, but I can see why you only have ten posts.


----------



## shawnesty23 (May 31, 2006)

TheJame said:


> No, but I can see why you only have ten posts.


i only have 10 posts b/c my digital cable box has it listed as costing 6.99?


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Your digital cable box is wrong. So, so wrong.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

*gsp*

gsp will always be legendary for beating matt hughes as far as i'm concerned


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

BigE said:


> Cro Cop, Silva, Jackson, Griffin, Guillard? I like.


"i was not impressed with your performance" perhaps one of the greatest lines ever to come out of the octagon all the matt hughes fans must have absolutely browned their drawers


----------



## MSC (Jan 20, 2007)

crazyeyezkilla said:


> That was a hypothetical comment,besides I hardly call Liddell's ONE loss in pride a Pummelling,Gracie returned and got smeared,and Randleman was losing before he went to pride.It's not like these fighters went to pride and then returned to the ufc with their tail between their legs because they couldn't hang.Anyway we've seen ufc'ers go to pride, it will be interesting to see some top notch pride guys in the octagon



The fight between Quinton Rampage Jackson and Liddell was unquestionably a pummeling. Look up the video and watch it... Liddell got killed, after the fight he couldn't even stand up. That, and he got slammed twice during the fight, one touching the ropes and one directly to his shoulders. That, and he also got rocked one time and wobbled against the ropes. Please, I love Chuck as much as anyone, but it would be false to say it was anything other than a pummeling against Jackson.

That said, you're certainly correct that the UFC fighters are not of lower caliber than the Pride fighters, and the prospect of mixed organization fighters is really an interesting topic. It will be exciting to see how Mirko and Quinton take on the UFC, although I will say that I'm certain there is nothing but a belt in the future for Mirko.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Fight card has once again, been updated.


----------



## crazyeyezkilla (Jan 11, 2007)

MSC said:


> The fight between Quinton Rampage Jackson and Liddell was unquestionably a pummeling. Look up the video and watch it... Liddell got killed, after the fight he couldn't even stand up. That, and he got slammed twice during the fight, one touching the ropes and one directly to his shoulders. That, and he also got rocked one time and wobbled against the ropes. Please, I love Chuck as much as anyone, but it would be false to say it was anything other than a pummeling against Jackson.
> 
> 
> I agree that chuck was pummelled by Rampage, I was just saying that Chuck was not destroyed by Pride fighters on the whole,he only lost once.


----------



## TheJame (Sep 3, 2006)

I haven't watched this fight and wasn't able to get it on YouTube.


----------



## AlexPR123 (Dec 31, 2006)

TheJame said:


> I haven't watched this fight and wasn't able to get it on YouTube.


Heres the fight
Video Chuck Liddell vs Quinton Jackson - Quinton, Rampage, Jackson, Chuck, PRIDEFC - Dailymotion Share Your Videos


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

i've just taken the time to browse the card for 67... and i have to say, that this could be... to date... the UFC's best card. ex-PRIDE fighters or not... this card is just full of good fighters. too bad, most of the great fighters aren't fighting guys at their level... and people say PRIDE uses cans to build up names...

either way... i'll buy it... just to see quinton, CC actually in the UFC (****ign strange feeling) and Anderson slaughter Lutter!


oh, and if that is a new pic of Rampage on the UFC site... which i'm pretty sure it is... he's in great shape!!!


----------



## MSC (Jan 20, 2007)

crazyeyezkilla said:


> MSC said:
> 
> 
> > The fight between Quinton Rampage Jackson and Liddell was unquestionably a pummeling. Look up the video and watch it... Liddell got killed, after the fight he couldn't even stand up. That, and he got slammed twice during the fight, one touching the ropes and one directly to his shoulders. That, and he also got rocked one time and wobbled against the ropes. Please, I love Chuck as much as anyone, but it would be false to say it was anything other than a pummeling against Jackson.
> ...


----------



## chuck fan (russ) (Nov 13, 2006)

i agree that in the fight chuck liddell got pummelled by quintion jackson but i think that this time chuck will train harder and will be victorious over jackson as he has beaten quite a few fighters like jackson and better than him i just think it was just a one of his bad fights in his career becos no 1 can win every fight you all should surely no that ufc 67 seems like an awesome event maybe the best i av eva guna watch 'maybe'


----------



## Heretic (Jan 26, 2007)

Well here are my picks: Silva, Huerta, Cro Cop, Rampage, Cote, Hoger, Rivera, Griffin and Hazelett


----------



## UFCer (Jan 25, 2007)

Got a couple of 100 level hard tickets for sale for Vegas. Was going to go, but my buddy can't make it and I can't convince my wife to go watch the match so I've got to get rid of them.

I've got them listed on e-bay. They're great seats!

eBay.ca: 2 UFC 67 Tickets All or Nothing Las Vegas - 100 Level (item 250078506247 end time 01-Feb-07 15:39:38 EST)


----------



## Steve-d (Jul 23, 2006)

i really wanted to see the GSP fight, as far as silva VS lutter.


hahahahahahaha

is what i say, lutter may be world class BJJ but he is not in the league of silva i think.


----------



## mrmyz (Nov 23, 2006)

man i cant wait


----------



## dreamcrusher07 (Jan 24, 2007)

*UFc 67- comment*

Yea i can't wait to see rampage and crocop fight. i didnt read their stats, are they in the same weight div.? and does anyone know when rampage is going to fight big chuck L


----------



## anton (Oct 15, 2006)

dreamcrusher07 said:


> Yea i can't wait to see rampage and crocop fight. i didnt read their stats, are they in the same weight div.? and does anyone know when rampage is going to fight big chuck L


page is a lhw
cro cop is a hw


----------



## TheJame (Sep 3, 2006)

During the Wanderlei Silva/Chuck Liddell fight dispute, I've heard rumors about Cro Cop pretty much volunteering to drop down to Lightheavyweight to take Wanderlei's spot against Chuck. Should Cro Cop dominate the heavyweight division with ease (which I'm expecting him to, sans his fight with Tim Sylvia), I could see him making the drop to LHW to dominate in that division as well. 

On a side note, I really hope they show Scott Smith vs. Patrick Cote. That should be a good war.


----------



## SupremeTapout (Feb 1, 2007)

^^^^

I believe they are opening the card with the Smith/Cote fight on PPV. Should be a war.


----------



## brief (Nov 19, 2006)

According to mmaweekly, UFC 67 has zero,(0) Top Ten fighters, going against each other. Unlike Pride 33, that has three,(3) matches with Top Ten fighters against each other. Personally I like cards that have Top Ten fighters going against each other. Otherwise, it's more of a show like professional wrestling. Promoters will do this when they have one guy that will fill the seats. They don't have to make it a contest.


----------



## joeyc37 (Feb 2, 2007)

critics have been around for as long as time and their not going anywhere ..ufc is fine and isnt going anywhere its just starting in my opinion


----------



## TheJame (Sep 3, 2006)

brief said:


> According to mmaweekly, UFC 67 has zero,(0) Top Ten fighters, going against each other. Unlike Pride 33, that has three,(3) matches with Top Ten fighters against each other. Personally I like cards that have Top Ten fighters going against each other. Otherwise, it's more of a show like professional wrestling. Promoters will do this when they have one guy that will fill the seats. They don't have to make it a contest.


Wouldn't Anderson Silva be up there somewhere in the Top Ten? GSP would have been as well if he didn't have to pull out due to injury. This card looks great, in my opinion. A couple of one-sided fights, but there are always surprises in fights. This is one of the more interesting fight cards in the last few months.


----------



## croatia (Feb 2, 2007)

*Mirko*

Hello!! Do you americans know how lucky you are because Mirko has decided to fight in UFC?! I mean those off you who watch this.. I am telling you, he will be the best fighter there in a few months! You will love him, he is a really great guy! Here in Croatia everybody loves Mirko! He is a real modest man and the best fighter in the world! Fedor is the only man who can fight Mirko, only him..
You'll se which is the strongest highkick in the world ;-) 
I cant wait Saturday..enjoy!!


----------



## V For Viola (Feb 2, 2007)

*Help*

hey I want to order UFC 67 online, but by the time I get back from work it will have started already. Will I be able to rewind it or rewatch it? I know that when I order fights off indemand I have a time period to view them. help anybody?


----------



## brief (Nov 19, 2006)

TheJame said:


> Wouldn't Anderson Silva be up there somewhere in the Top Ten? GSP would have been as well if he didn't have to pull out due to injury. This card looks great, in my opinion. A couple of one-sided fights, but there are always surprises in fights. This is one of the more interesting fight cards in the last few months.


According to mmaweekly.com Silva, Cro Cop, and Rampage are all in the Top Ten, but their opponents are not. Unlike Pride 33 were six Top Ten fighters, fight, each other.


----------



## TheJame (Sep 3, 2006)

Ohhh, I see what you meant now.

I wasn't disagreeing with you, that's for sure. PRIDE 33 looks like a solid event and I know I won't be missing it.


----------



## uoolokpa (Oct 15, 2006)

*Not a title fight!*

I just found out the Silva vs. Lutter fight is not a title fight because Lutter failed to make weight at 186.5 pounds. So it will just be three rounds and no title. Booooo!:thumbsdown:


----------



## TheJame (Sep 3, 2006)

Don't worry, buddy. It wouldn't have went three rounds anyway, lol. Silva's gonna tire him out in 2 minutes, just look what he did to Rich Franklin with his clinch.


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

TheJame said:


> During the Wanderlei Silva/Chuck Liddell fight dispute, I've heard rumors about Cro Cop pretty much volunteering to drop down to Lightheavyweight to take Wanderlei's spot against Chuck. Should Cro Cop dominate the heavyweight division with ease (which I'm expecting him to, sans his fight with Tim Sylvia), I could see him making the drop to LHW to dominate in that division as well.
> 
> On a side note, I really hope they show Scott Smith vs. Patrick Cote. That should be a good war.


CC vs chuck is a funny idea. i mean, wandy is bad enough, but CC? lol, poor Chuck...


----------



## ariari7 (Feb 4, 2007)

Anyone know where this is Streamed online so we can watch it. Im up at school and dont have PPV.
Thanks


----------



## SpartanElite_MX (Feb 4, 2007)

IS someone watching this on Dish Network? WHICH CHANNEL PLZ!!!


----------



## wheelgunner (Apr 30, 2006)

Smith vs Cote comcast cable went blank for the last round!
WTF!


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

That's too bad, I was really gunning for Lutter


----------



## TheJame (Sep 3, 2006)

Negative1 said:


> That's too bad, I was really gunning for Lutter


If that's you and Dave Mustaine in your avatar picture, you're the ****ing man. 

And so is he.


----------



## ruban (Nov 9, 2006)

Whats the record for fastest win in the UFC?

14 seconds has to be right up there.


----------



## hornet (Oct 15, 2006)

grappleowns said:


> Doesnt it piss any one off that lutter didnt make weight? I dont know about you guys but that gives me the impression that he didnt want this fight as much as he should. Then he gets submitted due to strikes? I did not waste my money on this event and i think i made a wise choice. I knew that anderson, crop cop, and rampage would dominate.


I think you made a good choice in not getting this event, overall it was pretty disappointing in my opinion. I think Cote could have had a knockout a couple of times but he decided to fight safe instead. He actually reminded me a lot of Sylvia in his last couple fights. 
The Rampage fight wasn't too bad. 
I was a little confused about the Halverson/Huerta fight though, why did Halverson give up? At first I thought he was kneed in the face, but the replay did show that he got hit in the shoulder, that fight was just wierd. 
The Cro Cop fight was even more one sided than i thought it was going to be, to the point where it wasn't even that exciting. Mirko did look very impressive none the less, and I really hope to see him steal the belt from Sylvia (no, i don't think Couture will beat him; he's too small).
The main event was a total disappointment. Lutter looked extremely sluggish from cutting weight and Silva did not look anywhere near as good as he did in his last couple of fights. Silva's sprawl was non-existant and Lutter, as tired as he was, took him down several times. I was actually kind of hoping Lutter would win that fight b/c an upset would have made the event at least a little more exciting.
In my opinion the best match of the night was the Edgar/Griffin fight, that was very close. Although even the refereeing was bad in this event. Why did Mazagatti tell griffin to keep fighting when he got nailed in the nuts??
Altogether just a weird, disappointing event. However, I did get a kick out of Rogan correcting all of Goldberg's stupid ass comments lol. He usually doesn't do that.


----------



## hornet (Oct 15, 2006)

ruban said:


> Whats the record for fastest win in the UFC?
> 
> 14 seconds has to be right up there.


I think the fastest win would be Don Frye in UFC 8. He knocked out Ramirez in 8 seconds. Some other quick ones were AA knocking out Paul Buentello in 15 seconds at UFC 55 and Duane Ludwig knocking out Jonathan Goulet in 11 seconds at UFN 3.


----------



## mrmyz (Nov 23, 2006)

hornet said:


> I think you made a good choice in not getting this event, overall it was pretty disappointing in my opinion. I think Cote could have had a knockout a couple of times but he decided to fight safe instead. He actually reminded me a lot of Sylvia in his last couple fights.
> The Rampage fight wasn't too bad.
> I was a little confused about the Halverson/Huerta fight though, why did Halverson give up? At first I thought he was kneed in the face, but the replay did show that he got hit in the shoulder, that fight was just wierd.
> The Cro Cop fight was even more one sided than i thought it was going to be, to the point where it wasn't even that exciting. Mirko did look very impressive none the less, and I really hope to see him steal the belt from Sylvia (no, i don't think Couture will beat him; he's too small).
> ...


it was a closer match then alot of people probably thought it would be. I was dissapointed when he tapped if he could have tied up a little bit then he could have outlasted the strikes for a little longer but then again he might not have tapped because of the strikes it might have been the triangle itself

either way I was dissapointed because for some one that prides themselves on their grappeling he didnt even know how to escape from a triangle


----------



## BitBotBob (Feb 4, 2007)

Who won the Silva vs Lutter fight? I didn't get a chance to see it.


----------



## roguejestyr (Dec 31, 2006)

Silva via submission (strikes)


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

mrmyz said:


> it was a closer match then alot of people probably thought it would be. I was dissapointed when he tapped if he could have tied up a little bit then he could have outlasted the strikes for a little longer but then again he might not have tapped because of the strikes it might have been the triangle itself
> 
> either way I was dissapointed because for some one that prides themselves on their grappeling he didnt even know how to escape from a triangle


classic example of hype! people just assumed that Anderson was only a muay thai guy, but failed to realize he was trained by the Nog's... that's something, let me tell you...

anderson just doesn't use his BJJ offensively. he can, but he's just a great striker who hasn't neglected his ground game in order to become a very well rounded fighter. Lutter is a great example of a guy who chose one area to train and that was it. a guy like Anderson can go anywhere and do anything, and win... Lutter's "only hope" was on the ground which means he already had no chance standing. he's not a complete fighter. And guys like anderson, Rampage, and CC--he's actually no slouch on the ground, by far--are going to be the ones to get rid of dana's 1-dimensional fighters and bring the broader, more well rounded fighters of the international MMA scene to the UFC!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## ruban (Nov 9, 2006)

hornet said:


> I think the fastest win would be Don Frye in UFC 8. He knocked out Ramirez in 8 seconds. Some other quick ones were AA knocking out Paul Buentello in 15 seconds at UFC 55 and Duane Ludwig knocking out Jonathan Goulet in 11 seconds at UFN 3.



Hey thanks for the info  repped 

8 seconds, wow.


----------



## undertow503 (Nov 19, 2006)

Silva didn't have a sprawl simply because his knees were to sore to do it. He had minor knees surgery weeks before the fight. What a warrior he is, not to even mention that he was not a hundred percent. Why do you think Silva was so easily taken down by sluggish half ass attempts by Lutter?

The article just incase for those who missed it:

UFC 67: Anderson Silva on two bad knees? at UFCmania - The Ultimate UFC Fan Blog!

Well, according to UFC ringside announcer Joe Rogan in an Underground forum post today, Silva is still recovering from minor knee surgery on both knees.

Here’s a snip:

From: Joe Rogan
Date: 02/04/07 08:29 AM
Member Since: 01/01/2001
2574 Total Posts Ignore User

Anderson Silva had knee surgery on both knees just 11 weeks ago. That was why he was so easy to take down, and that was why he couldn’t squeeze 100% when he had Lutter in the triangle. I ran into his manager after the show and he told me the whole deal. His knees were still very sore. Later that night I ran into Anderson in the hotel, and he was limping like he was just double knee barred.
Crazy shit. If Travis ever had a chance, last night was it. Great fight, either way.

Crazy shit, indeed. And it certainly explains the reason Ken Shamrock could’ve taken down Silva last night.

I’m glad to see that there is a good reason for his “average” performance last night and that the Brazilian didn’t make any excuses.


----------



## matty g (Feb 5, 2007)

first i want to say hello. i am new here and this is my first post. i thought silva did a great job with his ground skills. silva felt disrespected by travis for not making wait so he punished him in travis's own game. that is why he didn't stand and stike with him. not one punch thrown. just a flying knee. as for sanchez, he looked scared. never seen anybody backing up in a fight so much. cro cop looked like the termenator walking him back. i want to see a better fight with cro cop where somebody is not running away the whole time. just my thougts on a couple fights.

thanks

MAtt


----------



## brief (Nov 19, 2006)

mrmyz said:


> it was a closer match then alot of people probably thought it would be. I was dissapointed when he tapped if he could have tied up a little bit then he could have outlasted the strikes for a little longer but then again he might not have tapped because of the strikes it might have been the triangle itself
> 
> either way I was dissapointed because for some one that prides themselves on their grappeling he didnt even know how to escape from a triangle


Luuter couldn't get out of the triangle because the dumb ass was TOO WEAK from cutting weight.


----------



## jesse danger (Oct 15, 2006)

I picked 8 of 9 fights right the only 1 was the knee to the nuts.


----------



## jesse danger (Oct 15, 2006)

brief said:


> Luuter couldn't get out of the triangle because the dumb ass was TOO WEAK from cutting weight.


i dont know about that.


----------



## dreamcrusher07 (Jan 24, 2007)

*missed the fight*

So I missed this fight, I know lutter lost, Im guessing mirko won, how was that fight, also how was the rampage fight?


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

dreamcrusher07 said:


> So I missed this fight, I know lutter lost, Im guessing mirko won, how was that fight, also how was the rampage fight?


Jackson was nervous so he did not perform to his best abilities. Although he still got a TKO victory.

Cro Cop was slightly injured for the fight and was on sedatives so he looked kind of sloppy but he still got the mount and finished off Sanchez.

Silva had a knee injury and was got taken down and easily mounted in the first but got away. He then finished off Lutter with a triangle choke.


----------

